# MAJOR California Pay CUT... don't be fooled!



## OC Surfer (Jan 16, 2020)

In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.

In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.

So 20 more rides a week and then get paid $150 LESS than before, making well below the legal minimum wage (after expenses).

Uber is a total scam!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I think everyone knows what they make.

As I keep saying if everyone in the world is a plumber, plumbers will not make much money.

How do you fix it? As long as pay is high...goes up more people will want to do it.
I say make drivers have a 700 credit score.
Then people will be whining that were discriminating against the deadbeats😂😂😂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


It's not a scam
If you arent making the
money you want
Its just a crappy job..


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

OC Surfer said:


> b
> making well below the legal minimum wage (after expenses).
> 
> Uber is a total scam!!


btw
For 30 years till I retired I made great money as an airline pilot.
Why don't you do that instead?


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I wish I new before I spent all that time studying and going to school to get my drivers license. Now, if I don’t drive it’s like that whole investment was wasted


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> I wish I new before I spent all that time studying and going to school to get my drivers license. Now, if I don't drive it's like that whole investment was wasted


It must be very frustrating for you to have spent years studying to get your drivers license, only to have pay go down!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

wallae said:


> It must be very frustrating for you to have spent years studying to get your drivers license, only to have pay go down!


Raysiss!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


I don't see how drivers in California afford to eat.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't see how drivers in California afford to eat.


More (unskilled) immigration should help


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining the forum to give us all this very useful information! In other news, the earth is said to be revolving around the sun.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't see how drivers in California afford to eat.


Look at your backseat... see those crumbs left behind by pax?.... yeah, that's breakfast, lunch and dinner... this is why I never understood the drivers who refuse pax to eat in their car. You wanna pass on a meal? keep on refusing!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


Wow, 80 rides and only $800 in CA? I'd quit.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Still waiting for my phone to ring from a “Call back placed 24-48 hours away“, more than 30 hours ago. After trying to tell me to go to the hub, then email them, After i told them they are now recorded. All about the drivers payouts are worse than ever before.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Still waiting for my phone to ring from a "Call back placed 24-48 hours away", more than 30 hours ago. After trying to tell me to go to the hub, then email them, After i told them they are now recorded. All about the drivers payouts are worse than ever before.


Drinking again?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The pay issue is for sure something to complain about.

not only did people used to earn a living driving a cab for the years before Uber there’s still plenty of folks who still do even with Uber around.

and there wasn’t a huge pile of people wanting to do it either. Because taxi driving was a dangerous job with long hours and no respect.

The only difference between the two is that the cab drivers have a lower financial risk than the Uber drivers do. And higher pay...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The pay issue is for sure something to complain about.
> 
> not only did people used to earn a living driving a cab for the years before Uber there's still plenty of folks who still do even with Uber around.
> 
> ...


Higher?? Not than I do>>
2019 - The average hourly _pay_ for a _Taxi Driver_ is $12.11
https://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Taxi_Driver/Hourly_Rate
Tough subject as taxi's in many/most places are limited as to how many licenses are given out. (Uber messed with that)

I don't know of a single cab driver here who has not been robbed. Many shot stabbed and killed.
And who do they drive...the people who can't get a credit card to drive uber.

Here the cabs are lucky to make 8 an hour during week days and like us make most on Fri and Sat night. The big owner of cabs here (38) will not give you a cab for those nights unless you work 4 week days or nights.

My biggest issue is sitting empty for an hour or 2 . Too many Ubers.

How do you fix that? Higher rate bring more drivers.


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


Uber pleas not guilty when it comes to judgement,it says capitalism and free market so just needs no provide cheap service for uber if you can to live uber alone .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OC Surfer said:


> Uber is a total scam!!


huh. and yet they ave 3-5 million rides a day. Have approx 1m active drivers who go online daily give/take. Yup, scam and nobody knows it but THIS forum. And this forum represents maybe .001% of all drivers. S C A M we should strike, riot, have a sit-in. Yup.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

wallae said:


> More (unskilled) immigration should help


It's kinda sad that unskilled immigrants are competing for your jobs. I guess being born in this country, having citizenship, pell grant opportunities, min wage, labor laws....etc wasn't enough a head start for you. This gig should be a stepping stone, and if anything you are taking the jobs of immigrants. Having been born in this country, you should be a professor, doctor, lawyer, hold a masters, chemist...etc. Not be in the same pool as the unskilled immigrants. If you're retired, go back to doing what you used to do instead of competing for low min wage jobs, a stepping stone for our youth and immigrants.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> So 20 more rides a week and then get paid $150 LESS than before, making well below the legal minimum wage (after expenses).
> Uber is a total scam!!


And of course you Protested
this uncovered Exploitation by
Deleting the driver's App ✔

So many Cowards protest by taking the next ping.
Not U !
Excellent
Power to the people brother&#128077;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> It's kinda sad that unskilled immigrants are competing for your jobs. I guess being born in this country, having citizenship, pell grant opportunities, min wage, labor laws....etc wasn't enough a head start for you. This gig should be a stepping stone, and if anything you are taking the jobs of immigrants. Having been born in this country, you should be a professor, doctor, lawyer, hold a masters, chemist...etc. Not be in the same pool as the unskilled immigrants. If you're retired, go back to doing what you used to do instead of competing for low min wage jobs, a stepping stone for our youth and immigrants.


No stop trying to make a low paying part time no skilled required fun job into a high paying career.

And to be clear, If I had a pizza shop I would hire all my cousins from other countries....until I got so many I started losing money.
At one point you have to shut the door. A high minimum wage does not help those without jobs
https://www.latimes.com/local/education/la-me-skid-row-homeless-children-20161124-story.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Castaneda7189 said:


> If you're retired, go back to doing what you used to do


R u kidding? When one retires entire point is to work less. They call this a side gig for a reason. I worked hard so I could retire early. RS is just a time filler. I'm not going to stop to just give more time to somebody else, that's silly. Sheesh.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

SHalester said:


> R u kidding? When one retires entire point is to work less. They call this a side gig for a reason. I worked hard so I could retire early. RS is just a time filler. I'm not going to stop to just give more time to somebody else, that's silly. Sheesh.


I'm not saying you have to stop doing this low skill job. By all means, continue driving your car into the ground. But don't whine when pay reflects low skill job. Entry jobs were done so you could develop the skills to mature into a more competitive candidate. Look at the equal work for equal pay video by this great conservative.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Castaneda7189 said:


> By all means, continue driving your car into the ground.


Wut? Most of my miles are freeway. there is zero difference between driving my family or doing RS. My ride already had 4yrs n 60k miles on it; perfect RS vehicle. 
I had an entry level job like 4 decades ago. Had a paper route when I was 10. 
whine about pay? Do u read this forum at all? Won't find anything from me about low pay. I aim for positive cash flow and net tax loss. And RS does that nicely.
I had a career for 30+ years. RS is easy compared. One wonders what u r doing here?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Wut? Most of my miles are freeway. there is zero difference between driving my family or doing RS. My ride already had 4yrs n 60k miles on it; perfect RS vehicle.
> I had an entry level job like 4 decades ago. Had a paper route when I was 10.
> whine about pay? Do u read this forum at all? Won't find anything from me about low pay. I aim for positive cash flow and net tax loss. And RS does that nicely.
> I had a career for 30+ years. RS is easy compared. One wonders what u r doing here?


You had a career for 30 years and you didn't manage to save for retirement? So much so that you need to take an unskilled entry level job to support your social security income boomer? Or maybe time with family isn't as great as one hoped when one retires. Me? I'm a graduate student applying to medical schools. I started my undergraduate years. I don't follow your posts in particular, so I don't know what you're about. But if you want to keep wasting your retirement and few years left of life driving people around instead of enjoying them with your loved ones...by all means do what floats your boat.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Wut? Most of my miles are freeway. there is zero difference between driving my family or doing RS. My ride already had 4yrs n 60k miles on it; perfect RS vehicle.
> I had an entry level job like 4 decades ago. Had a paper route when I was 10.
> whine about pay? Do u read this forum at all? Won't find anything from me about low pay. I aim for positive cash flow and net tax loss. And RS does that nicely.
> I had a career for 30+ years. RS is easy compared. One wonders what u r doing here?


Bingo
I make 22 an hour driving college girls to bars. I love it. And leave most of the money on the table not taking them home going in at 10 (no drunks)
And get a great tax deduction (that would be lost as an employee)


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

You want real change? You qualify for welfare. Food stamps at the least.

Let your pax taxpayer who enjoys cheap rides, and the state, shoulder the burden that these companies are. I don't care what idiots here say, you're doing a service, you're doing work for people, no matter how skilled it is, it is a valuable service and if you are being paid poorly, social change starts with you, because these companies would love to go back to the days of men huddled into the factories overnight and dying well before their years.

Of course, everyone here likes to deride working class people who do an honest day's work for "just having a drivers license", but they never like to point the finger at Uber and Lyft for taking a huge cut for running an app.

Everyone here is a temporarily displaced board executive in a Ferrari that needs their opportunity to show the world that they deserve to be the lord of the plebs.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Sepelion said:


> You want real change? You qualify for welfare. Food stamps at the least.
> 
> Let your pax taxpayer who enjoys cheap rides, and the state, shoulder the burden.
> 
> Of course, everyone here likes to deride working class people who do an honest day's work for "just having a drivers license", but they never like to point the finger at Uber and Lyft for taking a huge cut for running an app.


I appreciate your point, but again how can pay ever be that good? As it goes up people quit jobs to drive. Why work construction in 100 degree weather for 14 when you can make 22 driving for Uber. Why ask if they want fries with that for 11?

Then you sit empty making zero.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

wallae said:


> I appreciate your point, but again how can pay ever be that good? As it goes up people quit jobs to drive. Why work construction in 100 degree weather for 14 when you can make 22 driving for Uber. Why ask if they want fries with that for 11?
> 
> Then you sit empty making zero.


There's a reason basic income is now a mainstream political topic. The value of labor loses value and the supply of people keeps increasing.

If people want to keep the system we have, they can go to church and pray to Jesus for the need for labor. Or maybe a meteor can hit the planet that won't wipe us out but will create a lot of "work."

The elite want a desperate workforce so they can come to their company, boss around their underlings, and snapchat on their phones. A lot of these people making money at Uber corporate are worthless grifters.

Or you can just enjoy anarchy eventually. As much as people want to fantasize, America is not immune to a "yellow vests" scenario. Even the dumbest person gets sick of working just to pay rent.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Sepelion said:


> There's a reason basic income is now a mainstream political topic. The value of labor loses value and the supply of people keeps increasing.
> 
> If people want to keep the system we have, they can go to church and pray to Jesus for the need for labor. Or maybe a meteor can hit the planet that won't wipe us out but will create a lot of "work."
> 
> ...


When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic. -Alexander Tytler



All good until you become Greece


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> Higher?? Not than I do>>
> 2019 - The average hourly _pay_ for a _Taxi Driver_ is $12.11
> https://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Taxi_Driver/Hourly_Rate
> Tough subject as taxi's in many/most places are limited as to how many licenses are given out. (Uber messed with that)
> ...


a cab driver making $8.00 an hour before or after expenses?

that's the question my friend...

My expenses driving a cab are in the $8-10 an hour range. (Depending on factors I'm not going to get into)

that $8.00 an hour is what they have leftover after paying off the cab company.

so we get back into the endless debate around here of how much your car costs to operate.

my revenue per hour is in the $20-25 an hour range

So it would be Uber level BS to say I make $20-25 an hour, no denying it.

but the $10 an hour I make is really $10.00 an hour of actual factual profit.

If Uber was significantly better than driving a cab there wouldn't be any cab drivers left.

The absolute LONGEST commitment one can make at the company I drive for is 7 days.

And for the record, I could easily make the car payments for a month on what I paid in taxi rental since Thursday night.

I dropped $306 on taxi rentals and drove 39 hours between Thursday night and Monday morning, with $550 in profit.

with the $10 an hour Uber/lyft drivers will get around here, 39 hours would get them maybe $400 on X...

Xl could proboboly get $500 or $600 minus $100 in gas and another $200 in costs (about 8, leaving

Leaving $200-300 in profit Vs about $550 in a taxi?

yeah... ok...


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Sepelion said:


> You want real change? You qualify for welfare. Food stamps at the least.
> 
> Let your pax taxpayer who enjoys cheap rides, and the state, shoulder the burden that these companies are. I don't care what idiots here say, you're doing a service, you're doing work for people, no matter how skilled it is, it is a valuable service and if you are being paid poorly, social change starts with you, because these companies would love to go back to the days of men huddled into the factories overnight and dying well before their years.
> 
> ...


When I do not like how I am treated at a company I quit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I'm not saying you have to stop doing this low skill job. By all means, continue driving your car into the ground. But don't whine when pay reflects low skill job. Entry jobs were done so you could develop the skills to mature into a more competitive candidate. Look at the equal work for equal pay video by this great conservative.


This guy was a relic from a different age. However, the feminist "women are the same as men" argument is just wrong. There are significant differences between men and women (uh.... really?!?) and they're not just in the different body parts and other physical differences.

[Puts flame suit on]

In my career as an IT contractor and I would avoid hiring women. It wasn't because they couldn't code as well as men or because they weren't as intelligent. In this they were equals.

However, men approach work and work relationships in a completely different way from women. In a high pressure business environment when you just need to get shit done on time and with no bullshit, I knew that with male subordinates I could tell them to "Do x, y and z. Get it done" and they would go away and do it without any pushback or backchat. They may not like you; they may think you're an *hole, but they will generally do what you say without any nonsense because they know that their jobs also depend on delivering results, and that you know what you're doing.

Women are totally different in this regard. I remember one telling me "no" when I told her to do something. "No, I'm not doing that. Not until you ask me nicely. You didn't ask me nicely". FFS; you're in the middle of a milestone, still with a lot to accomplish to meet a deadline that's fast approaching and you have someone on your team telling you they want pretty please. Nope. That doesn't work. If I wanted the "sometimes I feel that you're not in touch with my feelings" argument, I could simply go home and have it there with my wife.

A few times I had women actually crying during business meetings when I brought them to task for under-performance. When what you really need is for the person to say, "right, I see what you mean; I'll fix that". I'm not hard-nosed in any way, but when you have to get shit done, you have to get shit done. There's no time or room for superhypersensitivity.

Also, because of the way men's brains work, we express ourselves differently. We all know women are more verbose than men. And also less direct. Part of my job would be regular checks on developers' work. Because their jobs are semi-autonomous in that they have wide latitude in how they structure their work, this leads to a propensity for developers to bullshit their line managers regarding how much progress they have made in any given chunk of work. That's just the way it is, and for that reason team leads have to constantly check on progress in order to avoid deadline slips. Anyway, with a male developer I would ask for example, "Have you completed the coding on x functionality?". He would know that the acceptable range of answers was "yes" or "no". With a female, however, the answer would be likely to be along the lines of, "You know, I started to work on that but then I saw that y needed some attention, and that would affect x, so I thought I should work on y first". This kind of crap would make my face go red and make cartoon steam come out of my ears. I would interrupt and say, "Let's try again. Have you completed the work I just asked about, yes or no?". Which would provoke a response of crying, or I would get the silent treatment, or "You're so mean! I was only trying to do my best" etc etc etc. Again, FFS.

There were a few other reasons I chose not to hire women, but this would be several pages long.

Bottom line, women are better at some professions (medical doctors are a good example) and men are better at others. It's ok to accept this; each gender has its strengths and weaknesses and, in some cases, bias is not only acceptable but a good thing.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Castaneda7189 said:


> If you're retired, go back to doing what you used to do instead of competing for low min wage jobs, a stepping stone for our youth and immigrants.


Why? We old guys (retired or not) are wise, have cheap old cars to drive, don't really need the income, can cherry pick and sometimes do it just because we can. Everything is dog eat dog.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

OC Surfer said:


> In 2019, I averaged 80 rides a week and made around $800.
> 
> In 2020 with the promotions gone in California, I have to drive 100 rides a week and make only $650.
> 
> ...


UBER and LYFT will keep pushing the envelope...cutting our pay until enough RIDERS start complaining about a shortage of drivers, or mean drivers, or filthy cars.

But, as long as Lyft/Uber conspire to keep their fares the same, passengers have nowhere else to go for rides cheaper than taxis.

So I guess you can say that Lyft and Uber are squeezing Drivers and Passengers.

Analogy: Walmarts have bad reputations, but they're cheaper, so most Americans put up with shopping there. Lyft/Uber passengers aren't totally repulsed by using the rideshares yet, but the companies are working hard to get them to that point.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> But don't whine when pay reflects low skill job.


Whining is not my thing.

I'm more of a beer drinker. Sometimes vodka in a mixed drink.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't see how drivers in California afford to eat.


2 for $5


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

wallae said:


> I say make drivers have a 700 credit score.
> Then people will be whining that were discriminating against the deadbeats&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


In Vegas that would be amazing! 75% of the drivers would be gone. I would make bank because it would always be surging!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This guy was a relic from a different age. However, the feminist "women are the same as men" argument is just wrong. There are significant differences between men and women (uh.... really?!?) and they're not just in the different body parts and other physical differences.
> 
> [Puts flame suit on]
> 
> ...


Not all women are like that!!!

Ask nicely my ass


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Vote Bernie Sanders for a guaranteed living wage. Stay with Uber in California since you have AB5 protections, if you’re outside California grab up a nice job under Bernie’s jobs guarantee


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Vote Bernie Sanders for a guaranteed living wage. Stay with Uber in California since you have AB5 protections, if you're outside California grab up a nice job under Bernie's jobs guarantee


Bernie's a senile old fart and has zero chance of every getting to the white house....you want a job Guarantee... Get your lazy ass out there and apply for one... California has given these young people ridiculous ideas that the world owes you.... We don't.. stop bytching and get to work..


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This guy was a relic from a different age. However, the feminist "women are the same as men" argument is just wrong. There are significant differences between men and women (uh.... really?!?) and they're not just in the different body parts and other physical differences.
> 
> [Puts flame suit on]
> 
> ...


I agree, not the direction I was going with it though. Milton Friedman is definitely not a relic, probably one of the best proponents for modern capitalism. He's influenced many economists of today and of his generation. Thanks for the insight about men Vs. woman. My main argument was against the anti-immigrant sentiment I so often read on this forum. How skilled do many of these people think their ancestors were when crossing the Atlantic.


lyft_rat said:


> Why? We old guys (retired or not) are wise, have cheap old cars to drive, don't really need the income, can cherry pick and sometimes do it just because we can. Everything is dog eat dog.


Old and wise? Well you're definitely one of those. The fanciest cars I've seen belong to old men. Maybe some of the vets here drive old beat up cars, but for many they drive their nice cars that they barely drove before doing RS. Also, you do it because you can. That's fair, but many positions, even in corporate world are not being passed down to the next generation. That's one thing that PhD's are struggling with. Finding a position because an 80 year old tenured man/woman not passing on the baton.


----------



## Shabar2019 (May 1, 2019)

I didn't know a pay could be this low. Short pool ride, only one person.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Galveston said:


> Vote Bernie Sanders for a guaranteed living wage. Stay with Uber in California since you have AB5 protections, if you're outside California grab up a nice job under Bernie's jobs guarantee


Good news! I'll hold my breath until that happens.


----------



## Shabar2019 (May 1, 2019)

Another one


----------

